# 40 Of The Most Powerful Photographs Ever Taken



## Ian Holdich (2 Jun 2012)

some absolutely heartwarming and heartbreaking photos in this one...

http://www.buzzfeed.com/expresident/mos ... ever-taken


----------



## George Farmer (2 Jun 2012)

Powerful indeed. Thanks for posting, Ian.


----------



## Antoni (2 Jun 2012)

Stunning and breathtaking!


----------



## awtong (2 Jun 2012)

Some poignant emotions captured there.  That is an incredible set of images.

Andy


----------



## Gary Nelson (2 Jun 2012)

Yes a set of very moving photos


----------



## hobbyshrimp (4 Jun 2012)

very powerful picture full of emotion.


----------



## Antipofish (4 Jun 2012)

Very moving Ian.  The dog at the grave started me off and it was downhill from there.  Thanks for posting.


----------

